# MIO FIGLIO È ANDATO VIA Di CASA



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

*MIO FIGLIO È ANDATO VIA Di CASA*

Sono separato in casa , mio figlio circa un anno fã , aveva visto sua madre uscire da un motel con un altro uomo.
Ha tenuto tutto dentro fino ad un mese fã.
Dopo la mia scoperta, lui mi confessò il tutto.
Il rapporto con la mamma è diventato di ghiaccio in casa, fino a poche settimane fà.
Se ne andato prendendo in fitto un monolocale.
Lui è indipendente, ha un buon lavoro,
Ma il problema è che io sto facendo di tutto per far si che riprendono per lo meno a parlarsi, 
Può un figlio escludere la sua mamma dalla sua vita ?


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2017)

Purtroppo si ..

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono separato in casa , mio figlio circa un anno fã , aveva visto sua madre uscire da un motel con un altro uomo.
> Ha tenuto tutto dentro fino ad un mese fã.
> Dopo la mia scoperta, lui mi confessò il tutto.
> Il rapporto con la mamma è diventato di ghiaccio in casa, fino a poche settimane fà.
> ...


Ma l'uomo che ha visto tuo figlio è sempre lo stesso collega di lei con cui ti ha tradito?


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono separato in casa , mio figlio circa un anno fã , aveva visto sua madre uscire da un motel con un altro uomo.
> Ha tenuto tutto dentro fino ad un mese fã.
> Dopo la mia scoperta, lui mi confessò il tutto.
> Il rapporto con la mamma è diventato di ghiaccio in casa, fino a poche settimane fà.
> ...


in teoria no, in pratica può capitare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono separato in casa , mio figlio circa un anno fã , aveva visto sua madre uscire da un motel con un altro uomo.
> Ha tenuto tutto dentro fino ad un mese fã.
> Dopo la mia scoperta, lui mi confessò il tutto.
> Il rapporto con la mamma è diventato di ghiaccio in casa, fino a poche settimane fà.
> ...


Capirà lui.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Può un figlio escludere la sua mamma dalla sua vita ?


No

Può evitare di vederla, di parlarci, può trasferirsi a 3000 km e raccontare che la mamma è morta 

Ma la mamma continuerà a esser la mamma

È quella è resterà quella
Nel bene e nel male, nella presenza o nell'assenza.

E il suo intimo non potrà dimenticarlo


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono separato in casa , mio figlio circa un anno fã , aveva visto sua madre uscire da un motel con un altro uomo.
> Ha tenuto tutto dentro fino ad un mese fã.
> Dopo la mia scoperta, lui mi confessò il tutto.
> Il rapporto con la mamma è diventato di ghiaccio in casa, fino a poche settimane fà.
> ...



Certo che può. 

La mamma fisica. 

Il "fantasma interiore"...dubito...e credo non sia nemmeno funzionale, sulla lunga

In ogni caso, se tuo figlio è adulto, vivere da solo non gli può che fare bene. 
Farà poi i conti con i suoi fantasmi e deciderà lui che farne e come relazionarcisi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma l'uomo che ha visto tuo figlio è sempre lo stesso collega di lei con cui ti ha tradito?


no questo è stato il primo , cosi dice lei.


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no questo è stato il primo , cosi dice lei.


Scusa,non ho capito.
Chi era l'uomo che ha visto tuo figlio?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa,non ho capito.
> Chi era l'uomo che ha visto tuo figlio?


prima del collega,  dove io li ho beccati,ha avuto un altra scappatella, 
Mio figlio mi ha confessato, di averli visti uscire fan un motel fuori città, lui stava con degli amici,  era mortificato, perché non sapeva se avrebbe fatto bene a dirmelo 10 mesi fà , si è tenuto tutto dentro.
Ora capisco perché era scontroso con la mamma, tempo a dietro.
Mio figlio crede che ora sia sempre lo stesso uomo, io non gli ho detto niente del collega.

Per ora siamo arrivati a 2 !!!!! 

Non so più cosa fare , vorrei che per lo meno
Mio figlio andasse d'accordo con la madre.


----------



## Foglia (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che può.
> 
> La mamma fisica.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> prima del collega,  dove io li ho beccati,ha avuto un altra scappatella,
> Mio figlio mi ha confessato, di averli visti uscire fan un motel fuori città, lui stava con degli amici,  era mortificato, perché non sapeva se avrebbe fatto bene a dirmelo 10 mesi fà , si è tenuto tutto dentro.
> Ora capisco perché era scontroso con la mamma, tempo a dietro.
> Mio figlio crede che ora sia sempre lo stesso uomo, io non gli ho detto niente del collega.
> ...


Capito.
Lei sa che tu sai anche di quest'altro?
Perché a questo punto tutti i lacrimoni e gli scongiuri,spergiuri e quant'altro ha messo in campo,non fanno altro che affossarla sempre di più.
Boh,io a questo punto,se a tuo figlio hai consigliato di riallacciare i rapporti,senza raggugliarlo sulla completa verità,rischi che,se in un secondo momento venisse a scoprirlo,possa cambiare,in negativo,il suo atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti.
Capisco la correttezza nei confronti di lei,ma qui rischi di sconfinare nell'autolesionismo...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

Io con mio figlio ho un rapporto diverso,
Sono più un amico oltre a essere padre.
Lui si sente in colpa, per non avermi detto prima .

Hanno litigato, sono volate parole pesanti,
Io non ci sono riuscito. Li ho lasciato fare,
Forse è stato uno sbaglio, dovevo intervenire 
Lo so , io non sono stato capace, forse è stata una specie di vendetta, non so.
Io cerco di vivere la mia vita, con i miei figli se ci riesco.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Io con mio figlio ho un rapporto diverso,
> Sono più un amico oltre a essere padre.
> Lui si sente in colpa, per non avermi detto prima .
> 
> ...


Si fa quel che si può.

Avrai tempo per rielaborare e anche i figli.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Capito.
> Lei sa che tu sai anche di quest'altro?
> Perché a questo punto tutti i lacrimoni e gli scongiuri,spergiuri e quant'altro ha messo in campo,non fanno altro che affossarla sempre di più.
> Boh,io a questo punto,se a tuo figlio hai consigliato di riallacciare i rapporti,senza raggugliarlo sulla completa verità,rischi che,se in un secondo momento venisse a scoprirlo,possa cambiare,in negativo,il suo atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti.
> Capisco la correttezza nei confronti di lei,ma qui rischi di sconfinare nell'autolesionismo...



si lei lo sa, lo dovuto dire, perché lei pensava,
Che io gli avevo messo il figlio contro.
Mia moglie credeva che io avevo raccontato tutto sul suo collega.
In un momento di calma gli ho raccontato che il figlio l'aveva vista con un altro.
So di rischiare , ma voglio provarci, loro devono restare fuori, 
Se mettiamo il caso saprebbe del collega sono sicuro che capirà perché non gli ho detto niente,


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

Io non voglio togliere i figli alla mamma.
E anche lei non vuole toglierli a me,
Ci siamo messi d'accordo, 1 perché l altra casa e in fitto estivo. 2 se vado a vivere a settembre in poi nel altra casa aumentano le spese, togliendo ai figli la possibilità di continuare i propri hobby.
3 così riesco a vivere i figli specialmente la piccola, senza trattarla come un pacco.
4 a lei conviene, perché continuo ad aiutarla.
5 lei spera in un avvicinamento da parte mia.
Essere pentita lo è , la vedo, 
Ma io proprio non ci riesco.la amo ancora 
Ce la sto mettendo tutta  per i figli, ma non vi nascondo che a volte vorrei scalare da qui.

Io dormo con la piccola di 8 anni , lei dorme nella cameretta del altra figlia .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Io non voglio togliere i figli alla mamma.
> E anche lei non vuole toglierli a me,
> Ci siamo messi d'accordo, 1 perché l altra casa e in fitto estivo. 2 se vado a vivere a settembre in poi nel altra casa aumentano le spese, togliendo ai figli la possibilità di continuare i propri hobby.
> 3 così riesco a vivere i figli specialmente la piccola, senza trattarla come un pacco.
> ...


Sei impazzito? 
Sostituisci la moglie con la figlia?
Ma non ti rendi conto dei danni per tua figlia?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei impazzito?
> Sostituisci la moglie con la figlia?
> Ma non ti rendi conto dei danni per tua figlia?


la casa è piccola , abbiamo solo due camere da letto.
Non dormo più con lei, non ci riesco.
E poi scusami, di quali danni parli ?
Molte volte la piccola dormiva con noi.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Io non voglio togliere i figli alla mamma.
> E anche lei non vuole toglierli a me,
> Ci siamo messi d'accordo, 1 perché l altra casa e in fitto estivo. 2 se vado a vivere a settembre in poi nel altra casa aumentano le spese, togliendo ai figli la possibilità di continuare i propri hobby.
> 3 così riesco a vivere i figli specialmente la piccola, senza trattarla come un pacco.
> ...



Il sonno è uno spazio-tempo delicato...

Trovare un'altro modo di ridisporre gli spazi potrebbe far bene a tutti, sai...immagino che anche per te, sia una perdita di intimità con te stesso

in un momento in cui avresti bisogno di poterti raccogliere in te per ricomporre i pezzi

nel sonno si fa anche questo...ed è uno dei motivi per cui dormire insieme a qualcun altro, non è cosa così indifferente


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il sonno è uno spazio-tempo delicato...
> 
> Trovare un'altro modo di ridisporre gli spazi potrebbe far bene a tutti, sai...immagino che anche per te, sia una perdita di intimità con te stesso
> 
> ...


ormai credo di aver perso la testa, 
Non so perché non ho pensato a questo.
Mia moglie sicuramente ci andrà a nozze.
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ormai credo di aver perso la testa,
> Non so perché non ho pensato a questo.
> Mia moglie sicuramente ci andrà a nozze.
> Grazie


Leggi il mio thread sul letto matrimoniale
http://www.tradimento.net/51-famiglia-e-figli/24934-lettone-e-figli


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ormai credo di aver perso la testa,
> Non so perché non ho pensato a questo.
> Mia moglie sicuramente ci andrà a nozze.
> Grazie


Prego 

Chiunque perderebbe la testa in una situazione di tensione emotiva costante...ma quando lo si sa, poi la si ritrova anche


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi il mio thread sul letto matrimoniale
> http://www.tradimento.net/51-famiglia-e-figli/24934-lettone-e-figli


grazie


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono separato in casa , mio figlio circa un anno fã , aveva visto sua madre uscire da un motel con un altro uomo.
> Ha tenuto tutto dentro fino ad un mese fã.
> Dopo la mia scoperta, lui mi confessò il tutto.
> Il rapporto con la mamma è diventato di ghiaccio in casa, fino a poche settimane fà.
> ...


In teoria no, in pratica molte volte si.

Certo è che non è proprio l'ideale vedere un genitore uscire da un motel, con un altro uomo...mentre sei con amici. :unhappy:


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> In teoria no, in pratica molte volte si.
> 
> Certo è che non è proprio l'ideale vedere un genitore uscire da un motel, con un altro uomo...mentre sei con amici. :unhappy:


Sinceramente io avrei reagito come lui. Il rispetto te lo devi guadagnare, anche da genitore.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> prima del collega,  dove io li ho beccati,ha avuto un altra scappatella,
> Mio figlio mi ha confessato, di averli visti uscire fan un motel fuori città, lui stava con degli amici,  era mortificato, perché non sapeva se avrebbe fatto bene a dirmelo 10 mesi fà , si è tenuto tutto dentro.
> Ora capisco perché era scontroso con la mamma, tempo a dietro.
> Mio figlio crede che ora sia sempre lo stesso uomo, io non gli ho detto niente del collega.
> ...


Credo che a tua moglie sia mancato qualcosa. Te lo dico da traditore la signora continuerà


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

Tranquillo che scoprirai che sono 3, 4, 5, 6...........ma che brava personcina che avevi al fianco. Chissà le prese per il culo che hanno fatto a tuo figlio gli amici. Persone come tua moglie non hanno e non meritano rispetto. Spero per te che non stai pensando ad una riappacificazione....togli anche quei 200 euro che le hai concesso....ai vizi di tuoi figli pensaci direttamente tu, chiedi l'affidamento, così lei sarò libera di frequentare gli alberghetti che più le piacciono. Semplicemente un comportamento indecente da parte sua.


----------



## Frithurik (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Tranquillo che scoprirai che sono 3, 4, 5, 6...........ma che brava personcina che avevi al fianco. Chissà le prese per il culo che hanno fatto a tuo figlio gli amici. Persone come tua moglie non hanno e non meritano rispetto. Spero per te che non stai pensando ad una riappacificazione....togli anche quei 200 euro che le hai concesso....ai vizi di tuoi figli pensaci direttamente tu, chiedi l'affidamento, così lei sarò libera di frequentare gli alberghetti che più le piacciono. Semplicemente un comportamento indecente da parte sua.


Da come scrivi e dalla rabbia che esterni mi sa che di corna ne hai ricevute tante.
Come ti permetti di dare giudizi su persone che non conosci,.
Tradito o traditore?


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Da come scrivi e dalla rabbia che esterni mi sa che di corna ne hai ricevute tante.
> Come ti permetti di dare giudizi su persone che non conosci,.
> Tradito o traditore?


Corna credo di no, ma sto vedendo un mio fraterno amico consumarsi per colpa di una personcina come la moglie di Solo. Cazzo è come se avessi un bambino per amico....dobbiamo fare i turni per non lasciarlo da solo. Poco t'importerà ma se fosse stato lui a metterle le corna avrei scritto le stesse cose.


----------

